
ContextFree.js & Algorithm Ink: Making Art with Javascript - raju
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/contextfreejs-algorithm-ink-making-art-with-javascript/
======
PidGin128
This is poorly related, however: Knowing that I've been to this page ages ago,
but without a sense of how long, I am reminded that pages without a datestamp
are annoying. Even the comments are missing them. Am I alone here? [To justify
the age somewhat, he comments on the release of firefox 3, where I believe 3.6
is current.]

More to the point, I was surprised that you can right-click-save the drawn
output without any overhead on his part.

And [paraphrasing,] I equally miss being able to boot into an interpretor or
programming environment when a machine has no boot devices. I imagine the
overhead is low, so it's likely just licensing + apathy [irrelevance more
likely].

------
pjscott
This is pretty fun. Purely for bragging, my best one:

<http://azarask.in/projects/algorithm-ink/#9c87c13e>

Has anybody else managed to get the tile directive to work? Or paths?

~~~
daeken
This is really quite cool. My best so far:
<http://azarask.in/projects/algorithm-ink/#0e7ff5ea> (Edit: Nope, this is
definitely it: <http://azarask.in/projects/algorithm-ink/#29b97a74> )

I think I may implement a desktop version of this over the weekend -- would be
pretty straightforward with SDL.

~~~
pjscott
Those are really nice! They remind me of the BP logo, but more snazzy.

